# Broken foot - has anyone else done it?



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I broke my foot a few weeks ago - (no horse involved I am pleased to report) Anyway I have broken the Medial cuneiform bone AND have a Lisfranc fracture. (Leg in cast etc etc, total disaster)
What I wondered is , is there anyone else out there who has done this and do you still ride and how is the pain?
Obviously it will be months before I am able to ride again but I am thinking (and worrying over) the future:shock:
Cheers in advance


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Haven't broken feet, but I do know how your feeling. Yesterday I had quite painful surgery on my feet and am currently sitting around, with stitches in my feet, after having to have it redresses twice because of bleeding and maxed out on pain meds until 4.30am, another four hours away..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

oh dear ChingazMyBoy that sounds awful - good luck 
I feel very lucky as the cast stabilised everything and I have no major pain.
The horses had a bit of a hard time getting used to me hopping around on crutches - they don't like it!


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I broke my leg very badly many years ago. Spiral fracture in the tibia, split the fibula in half length wise, three spots in my ankle and tore the Achilles tendon off. I was in a full length cast from Feb 1988-Nov 1989. Had three surgeries and finally got my last cast off Jan of 1990. Almost 2 years in a cast and most of them in a full length cast. Bought a nice quiet mare, husband would help me up and I rode. Not the first year but the next year


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

MY GAWD WickedNag!!! How did you cope???
I'm going crazy with this injury, which suddenly doesn't sound like anything much ;-)
Can I ask how you achieved such an awful injury?
Cheers


----------



## JamieLeighx (Nov 27, 2010)

I haven't but my uncle broke A LOT of bones in one of his feet a few years ago in a Dirt bike accident. 
He practically snapped his foot in half. 
It never really healed probably and he still can't walk properly on it. He has only started racing again this year after 3 or so years.
I wish you a speedy recovery!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I've never had any serious broken bones(knock on wood) but my latest injury was just last saterday, when one of our mares kicked me in the shin right under my knee and split the skin >=( now I have 7 stitches and an awesome bruise that goes all the way through my calf muscle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I had a horse that I had been riding a for few months... gorgeous day. Just pulled myself up into the saddle and he lost it. Decided it was time to get off and he decided to help. They said I landed on my leg and my body twisted which is why it was broken so severely. I never cried but was so mad... we had new friends coming over that afternoon for a cook out and they had an unlisted number so we couldn't even call and tell them not to come after I got to the hospital. 

I have problems with the leg but not too bad.. when the reattached the Achilles tendon it wasn't done right and it runs crooked up the back of my leg. LOL you can only really notice it though if it is pointed out to you. I am lucky.... It could have been worse. 

I hope you heal quickly and if you need tips on how to keep from being bored let me help you out. One of my favorites was answering the door naked with just a towel around my head... no neighbors, was in the tub, little dog started barking thought she needed out. So grabbed my crutches and hobbled to the door... wasn't concerned as the nearest neighbor was over 1/2 mile away. See a paper stuck in the door....looked up and a van load of men had come to redeem my soul. They never came back! I can tell you about the wasp nest and the ant hill I found ... neither of what left me a pretty sight. I guess a cast, crutches and two years can wreck a lot of havoc if you don't stay on the couch!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh Gawd Wicked Nag, You've made my day - Soul redeemers struck dumb by the vision of Eve...with crutches!!! LOL
Thank you for your 'speedy recovery' JamieLeigh, and OUCH! GreyRay!
Cheers all


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

U guys make me hurts, lol....


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Merlot said:


> Oh Gawd Wicked Nag, You've made my day - Soul redeemers struck dumb by the vision of Eve...with crutches!!! LOL
> Thank you for your 'speedy recovery' JamieLeigh, and OUCH! GreyRay!
> Cheers all


I had only gotten out one towel and so it was wrapped around my head and I was on the crutches naked as a jaybird lol... I learned to trust my dog would bark when someone was at the door after that as well


----------

